# this is me!



## new_apprentice (Apr 1, 2004)

this is me about one year ago. i stopped training due to illness and now getting back into it after getting the all clear off the docs!

ive put on a bit of fat around my stomach and just in general so need to get it off and quick!!!!

im about 16st now and about 6ft 2" tall.

ive got my strength back fairly quickly as well!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

good base there matey.

do you drink in the Mere ever?


----------



## new_apprentice (Apr 1, 2004)

sometimes yeah!!!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

im sure ive sen you before, and the mere is the only pub i ever go to if im back!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

not bad at all mate. with a bit of hard work you ill be looking sh1t hot in no time.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, you look good already so you'll be sorted in 3-4 months time!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, you have some nice side delts. I am not gay but you have a nice looking face like a model or something.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Yah, you have some nice side delts. I am not gay but you have a nice looking face like a model or something.


You poof scott  . Yeah, I agree with scott on the rest though...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, I am just noticing the obvious here.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

> I am not gay but you have a nice looking face like a model or something
> 
> hacks man u've been sayin some real dodgy stuff lately, that post cycle is really effectin ya
> 
> but yeah u got a good base mate u'll b lookin good for the summer


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

hahahahaha, looks like it's 2 against 1 here scott...heh, I'm having doubts about meeting you now  just kidding mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Maybe I should take some tamoxaphen


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

By the look of your comments, I think you're already on a double dose of them


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate. You have that gq look, unlike Insanity.  Just stick with the basics and you will be ok. As far as hackskii, dont mind him he is post cycle.  He is a good bloke. Just take some tamoxaphen.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> Looking good mate. You have that gq look, unlike Insanity


LMAO at this.....

You have a good physique there mate, well done


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks Jock. 

If I looked like that guy I wouldn't even need to work out. Just get a clean diet and look good for the ladies. He reminds me of a younger Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah he is a good looking bloke, i bet he is a magnet for the ladies!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

Jesus, you'll scare the poor guy off with these comments!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Comments, compliments, same thing.


----------



## new_apprentice (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks for the compliments guys. im going to keep at it.


----------

